# compiling firefox does not complete



## nedry (Sep 18, 2021)

Hi I am compiling www/firefox however it stays on the following message forever:

```
gmake[5]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/.build/media/ffvpx/libavcodec'
```
thanks
nedry


----------



## zirias@ (Sep 18, 2021)

Have you seen this thread?








						Solved - Firefox, Synth or not and LTO
					

I mainly use packages, but a few I compile from the ports because I want different options. All quarterly.  I have tried synth (a couple of times) as it seems to do exactly what I want, build recursively, create repo, register packages, and has a nice colourful curses display. A whole lot...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## Geezer (Sep 18, 2021)

Zirias said:


> Have you seen this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Zirias you got in there first.

nedry Either sit back and wait - possibly a few more hours - or disable LTO.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 19, 2021)

Which version of FreeBSD, exactly?

`uname -aKU && freebsd-version -kru`



nedry said:


> `gmake[5]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/.build/media/ffvpx/libavcodec'`



I do not get that with a 13.0-RELEASE-p4 jail.


I got an explicit failure. The tail of the error log:


```
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/firefox
=>> Cleaning up wrkdir
===>  Cleaning for firefox-92.0_2,2
build of www/firefox | firefox-92.0_2,2 ended at Sun Sep 19 03:55:09 BST 2021
build time: 00:52:46
!!! build failure encountered !!!
```

Success

Configuration:


```
% grep -i allow_make_jobs= /usr/local/etc/poudriere.conf
ALLOW_MAKE_JOBS=no
%
```

Result: 


```
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ # poudriere bulk -j 13 -b latest -Ct www/firefox
[00:00:01] Creating the reference jail... done
[00:00:17] Mounting system devices for 13-default
[00:00:17] Stashing existing package repository
[00:00:17] Mounting ccache from: /var/cache/ccache
[00:00:17] Mounting ports from: /usr/local/poudriere/ports/default
[00:00:17] Mounting packages from: /usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/13-default
[00:00:17] Mounting distfiles from: /usr/ports/distfiles
[00:00:17] Copying /var/db/ports from: /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/options
[00:00:17] Appending to make.conf: /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/make.conf
/etc/resolv.conf -> /usr/local/poudriere/data/.m/13-default/ref/etc/resolv.conf
[00:00:17] Starting jail 13-default
[00:00:17] Will build as nobody:nobody (65534:65534)
[00:00:18] Logs: /usr/local/poudriere/data/logs/bulk/13-default/2021-09-19_05h04m14s
[00:00:18] Loading MOVED for /usr/local/poudriere/data/.m/13-default/ref/usr/ports
[00:00:19] Ports supports: FLAVORS SELECTED_OPTIONS
[00:00:19] Inspecting ports tree for modifications to git checkout... yes
[00:00:46] Ports top-level git hash: bb8fe009a (dirty)
[00:00:46] Gathering ports metadata
[00:00:51] Calculating ports order and dependencies
[00:00:52] -C specified, cleaning listed packages
[00:00:52] (-C) Flushing package deletions
[00:00:53] Trimming IGNORED and blacklisted ports
[00:00:53] Package fetch: Looking for missing packages to fetch from pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
[13-default] Fetching meta.conf: 100%    163 B   0.2kB/s    00:01   
[13-default] Fetching packagesite.pkg: 100%    6 MiB   2.2MB/s    00:03   
Processing entries: 100%
FreeBSD repository update completed. 31101 packages processed.
All repositories are up to date.
[00:01:13] Package fetch: No packages eligible to fetch
[00:01:13] Sanity checking the repository
[00:01:13] Checking packages for incremental rebuild needs
[00:01:19] Deleting stale symlinks... done
[00:01:19] Deleting empty directories... done
[00:01:20] Unqueueing existing packages
[00:01:20] Unqueueing orphaned build dependencies
[00:01:21] Sanity checking build queue
[00:01:21] Processing PRIORITY_BOOST
[00:01:21] Balancing pool
[13-default] [2021-09-19_05h04m14s] [balancing_pool:] Queued: 1  Built: 0  Failed: 0  Skipped: 0  Ignored: 0  Fetched: 0  Tobuild: 1   Time: 00:01:04
[00:01:21] Recording filesystem state for prepkg... done
[00:01:22] Building 1 packages using 1 builders
[00:01:22] Starting/Cloning builders
[00:01:24] Hit CTRL+t at any time to see build progress and stats
[00:01:24] [01] [00:00:00] Building www/firefox | firefox-92.0_2,2
[04:43:16] [01] [04:41:52] Finished www/firefox | firefox-92.0_2,2: Success
[04:43:19] Stopping 1 builders
13-default-job-01: removed
13-default-job-01-n: removed
[04:43:19] Creating pkg repository
Creating repository in /tmp/packages: 100%
Packing files for repository: 100%
[04:43:36] Committing packages to repository: /usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/13-default/.real_1632041269 via .latest symlink
[04:43:36] Removing old packages
[04:43:36] Built ports: www/firefox
[13-default] [2021-09-19_05h04m14s] [committing:] Queued: 1  Built: 1  Failed: 0  Skipped: 0  Ignored: 0  Fetched: 0  Tobuild: 0   Time: 04:43:19
[04:43:36] Logs: /usr/local/poudriere/data/logs/bulk/13-default/2021-09-19_05h04m14s
[04:43:36] Cleaning up
13-default: removed
13-default-n: removed
[04:43:36] Unmounting file systems
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ #
```


----------



## nedry (Sep 19, 2021)

I am using FreeBSD 13


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 19, 2021)

nedry said:


> 13



Which version, more exactly?


----------



## nedry (Sep 19, 2021)

This is the result of `uname -a`

```
FreeBSD bsdbox 13.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE #0
releng/13.0-n244733-ea31abc261f: Fri Apr  9 04:24:09 UTC 2021     
root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC 
amd64
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2021)

You're missing a couple of errata and security patches. You should have 13.0-RELEASE-p4.



			https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-SA-21:16.openssl.asc
		



			https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-SA-21:15.libfetch.asc
		



			https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-SA-21:14.ggatec.asc
		



			https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-SA-21:13.bhyve.asc
		



			https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-SA-21:12.libradius.asc
		



			https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-SA-21:11.smap.asc
		




			https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-EN-21:25.bhyve.asc
		



			https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-EN-21:24.libcrypto.asc
		



			https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-EN-21:23.virtio_blk.asc
		



			https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-EN-21:21.ipfw.asc
		



			https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-EN-21:22.linux_futex.asc
		



			https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-EN-21:20.vlan.asc
		



			https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-EN-21:19.libcasper.asc
		



			https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-EN-21:18.libc++.asc
		



			https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-EN-21:17.libradius.asc
		



			https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-EN-21:16.bc.asc
		



			https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-EN-21:15.virtio.asc
		



			https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-EN-21:14.pms.asc
		



			https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-EN-21:13.mpt.asc
		



			https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-EN-21:12.divert.asc


----------

